# Tune in Russian opera (BORIS GODUNOV, MAID OF PSKOV, MAZEPPA)



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Mussorgsky, Rimsky-Korsakov, and Tchaikovsky all use the same tune in their operas, which must be a traditional Russian piece.

It's this tune:










What's it called?

EDIT: And the Rimsky is _The Tsar's Bride_.


----------

